# Schäden an Seerosen-Blättern



## steffen55 (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

kann mir Jemand sagen was mit meiner Teichrose los ist 
Die Blätter habe schwarze Striche !!!!

 

was kann ich tun


----------



## Inken (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Blätter der Teichrose*

Oh je, hast du dir evtl. diesen ekligen Seerosenblattkäfer  eingefangen?


----------



## Majaberlin (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Blätter der Teichrose*

Das sind Fraßstellen von Schädlingen, __ Seerosenzünsler oder so.
Da hilft nur :absammeln. Die sitzen an der Unterseite der Blätter.

Also rein in den Teich, alle Blätter von den Viechern befreien.


----------



## karsten. (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Blätter der Teichrose*

Galerucella nymphaeae


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Blätter der Teichrose*

Zudem ist es eine Seerose (Nymphaea), keine Teichrose (Nuphar).


----------



## steffen55 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schäden an Seerosen-Blättern*

OK Mirko        "Seerose".... nicht Teichrose....
Ich sehe keine __ Käfer, oder Ähnliches....
An der Unterseite sind solche gallertartigen Streifen :

 

Kann Das die Ursache sein


----------



## Christine (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schäden an Seerosen-Blättern*

Hallo Steffen

die Glibberstreifen sind harmloser Schneckenlaich.

Nachtrag: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23843


----------



## steffen55 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schäden an Seerosen-Blättern*

Hallo,

was haltet Ihr von folgender Behandlung ???

http://www.neudorff.de/index.php?id=662&no_cache=1&view=single_thread&thread_uid=24978


----------



## karsten. (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schäden an Seerosen-Blättern*

Hallo



> Zur Zeit steht kein Bekämpfungsmittel für den Einsatz an und in Teichen zur Verfügung.




 also ganz ohne Nebenwirkungen  

mfG


----------



## scholzi (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schäden an Seerosen-Blättern*

Hi Leute.....
hab auch diesen dusseligen __ Käfer auf den Blättern....:evil
Ich hab mal gelesen, dass Neudomück http://www.neudorff-profi.de/index.php?id=108 erfolgreich dagegen eingesetzt wurde.....kann das evtl jemand bestätigen oder was gibts zum Wirkstoff zu sagen?
Zum Beispiel wird dieser Wirkstoff/Bakterien auch gegen Raupen eingesetzt http://www.neudorff.de/produkte/produkt-katalog/katalog/raupenfrei.html
Also rein theoretisch müsste es ohne Schäden zu verursachen im Teich anwendbar sein...... hat jemand Bedenken?


----------



## scholzi (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schäden an Seerosen-Blättern*

So!!!
Bin heut dem Dusselkäfer manuell auf die Pelle gerückt...


Hier mal paar Bilder...
   
und das wollen mal welche werden...
 
Wie ich die Dinger hasse, hab sie zwischen den Finger zerdrück, bis ihr gelbes Inneres zum Vorschein kam und den Fischen zum Fraß vorgeworfen...
Alle befallenen Blätter hab ich ab gemacht und hoffe das die Seerose mir das nicht übel genommen hat!.... 
Und hier noch ein Beitrag zum Wirkstoff des Stechmückenfrei von Annett..https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16567/?q=Bacillus+thuringiensis


----------



## Schwatze (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schäden an Seerosen-Blättern*

Hallo,

Steffen Du hast eindeutig den __ Seerosenzünsler, das Problem hatte ich im letzten Jahr.
Alle befallenen Blätter entfernen.

Robert, Deine Blätter sehen auch nicht viel besser aus, aber den __ Käfer kann ich mir nicht 
erklären.

Seerosenzünsler schaut mal hier nach.

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...mages?q=Seerosenz%C3%BCnsler&hl=de&tbs=isch:1

Gruß Lutz


----------



## scholzi (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schäden an Seerosen-Blättern*

Hi Lutz und danke für de Link
Ich glaub eher nicht an den __ Zünsler, bei dessen Schadbild fehlen eher ganze Blattstücke...
Die komischen Teile auf meinen Bilder sind Vorstufen des Käfers, weil aus gewachsene Tiere hab ich auch gefunden!
Noch dazu sehen die Eier auf deiner Seite vom Seerosenkäfer  genau so aus wie meine....


----------



## Schwatze (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schäden an Seerosen-Blättern*

Hey Robert,

Du hast Recht, das ist der Seerosenkäfer, auch bei Steffen.

Habe noch einen interessanten Link gefunden:

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...mages?q=Seerosenz%C3%BCnsler&hl=de&tbs=isch:1

Gruß Lutz


----------



## scholzi (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schäden an Seerosen-Blättern*

Dieser Dreckskäfer.....:evil
hier hat sogar einer versucht mit Bi58 das Ding zu killen..https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5251/?q=Seerosenblattk%E4fer+2007
auch das hat nichts gebracht....Den Überlebenskünstler wird man wohl nicht mehr los...


----------



## Schwatze (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schäden an Seerosen-Blättern*

ups, na das ist ja ein Ding.

wie gesagt, ich hatte das selbe Problem und die Blätter habe ich alle vernichtet.
Die Rose hat sich erholt, keinen __ Käfer mehr.

Gruß Lutz


----------



## scholzi (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schäden an Seerosen-Blättern*

Nagut, ich bin mal optimistisch und hoffe das es bei mir genau so wird.....
nächstes Jahr halte ich gleich ein Auge drauf und sobald ein Blatt angefressen ist, werde ich mit einer Leiter übern Teich jedes Blatt inspizieren...


----------



## Schwatze (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schäden an Seerosen-Blättern*

Hey Robert,

werde morgen mal paar Bilder machen.

Mir hat mal einer geraden, die Seerosen in die Tonne zu werfen, wirst mal sehen, wie gut die wieder aussehen.

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Schwatze (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schäden an Seerosen-Blättern*

Hey Robert,

hier die versprochenen Bilder.
Ich habe dafür ein anderes Problem ...FADENALGEN.
die letzten Jahre kein Thema bei mir gewesen und dieses Jahr bekomme ich das Problem nicht in den Griff.
Trotz der vielen Unterwasser- und Schwimmpflanzen, es wird nicht besser.
Hätte ich nur die Teichlinsen (__ Entengrütze) gelassen, die habe ich im Frühjahr fast ausgerottet.
Sollte ich mal die UV Lampe für ein paar Tage ausschalten, dass sich der Teich etwas eintrübt?
Ich weiß mir nicht zu helfen, Wasserwerte okay.

Gruß Lutz


----------



## scholzi (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schäden an Seerosen-Blättern*

Hi Lutz....
und du hast seit dem nie wieder so ein __ Käfer gesehen......das wäre echt gut...
zu deinem Algenproblem....
solltest du ein extra Thema erstellen, wir können jetzt nicht im Seerosen-Fred über Algen quatschen... 
Das beste was du jetzt tun kannst ist Ruhe bewahren und schütte nichts in den Teich....
du solltest so viel wie möglich abfischen/aufwickeln, damit holst du Nährstoffe raus und irgendwann hat sich die Sache erledigt.
Das Eintrüben von Wasser würde zwar erstmal etwas bringen, da deine Fadenalgen keine Licht mehr bekommen aber die Ursache bekämpfst du dadurch nicht!
Im Gegenteil, die Alge wird im Teich "vergammel" und zu neuem Nährstoff, also lieber aufwickeln.


----------



## Schwatze (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schäden an Seerosen-Blättern*

Hey Robert,

noch keinen __ Käfer wieder entdeckt,
aber das kann morgen schon ganz anders aussehen.
Beobachten !!!
Ja, das Problem Algen gehört nicht in dieses Thema, ich werde mal etwas suchen gehen.
Viel Glück mit den Seerosen.

Gruß Lutz


----------



## scholzi (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schäden an Seerosen-Blättern*

Hier verkauft jemand sogar Seerosenkäfertot...http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/seerosenkaefertod-seerosenkaefer-seerosen/6894139
Da steht weder geschrieben was drin ist noch wie es wirkt....
Darf man sowas überhaupt verticken ?


----------



## Nymphaion (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schäden an Seerosen-Blättern*

Hallo,

bei mir war gestern der Kontrolleur vom Pflanzenschutz in der Gärtnerei. Wir haben auch über das Problem Seerosenkäfer gesprochen und er hat eindeutig widerholt dass es verboten ist Pflanzenschutzmittel oder Insektizide im Wasser zu verwenden. Das Verbot gilt auch für Privatpersonen und für Teiche die keinerlei Verbindung mit anderen Gewässern haben. Grund dafür ist, dass alle diese Mittel für den Einsatz an Land konzipiert wurden und kein Mensch sagen kann wie sie im Wasser reagieren und welche Verbindungen sie dort eventuell eingehen.

Wir verwenden jetzt Weisstafeln während der zwei Hauptflugphasen des Käfers und schneiden alle Schwimmblätter aller Seerosen ab sobald die zweite Generation Eier gelegt wird. Zusammen reduzieren diese Maßnahmen den Käferbefall fast auf Null - bis auf die __ Käfer, die von außerhalb zufliegen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schäden an Seerosen-Blättern*

Hallo Werner,
vll. wissen ja alle anderen user mehr als ich, aber was bitte sind "Weisstafeln"?
Nur so zu meinem Verständnis,


----------



## scholzi (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schäden an Seerosen-Blättern*

Hi Leute....
@Eva
Ich denke mal mit Weißtafeln sind Styroporplatten gemeint...https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/10

@Werner


> bei mir war gestern der Kontrolleur vom Pflanzenschutz in der Gärtnerei.


hat er dich auch gleich einen Testkauf unterzogen...?
von mir wollte er unbedingt Glyphosat für sein gepflasterten Hof......aber Männern mit schwarzen Aktentaschen fallen ja Gott sei dank auf...
Er hat mir auch erzählt, dass es verboten ist auf versiegelten Flächen zB Streusalz gegen Unkraut zu verwenden, obwohl es im Winter gegen Eis auf gleicher Stelle legal ist...da soll einer durchsehen


> Wir verwenden jetzt Weisstafeln während der zwei Hauptflugphasen des Käfers und schneiden alle Schwimmblätter aller Seerosen ab sobald die zweite Generation Eier gelegt wird.


so werd ichs wohl nächstes Jahr auch versuchen....
Mir wurde heut auch von einem Geplagten erzählt, dass er gute Erfolge mit einem Netz gefeiert hat....
Das Netz sollte halt nur richtig engmaschig sein und damit werden die Blätter unter Wasser gedrückt.Durch die Maschen können die __ Käfer nicht nach oben gelangen und sollen binnen 2 Tagen ertrinken..


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schäden an Seerosen-Blättern*

Hi Robert,
vielen Dank für Deine Erklärung - wäre ich im Leben nicht drauf gekommen, daß mit Weisstafeln Styropor gemeint ist:shock


----------



## scholzi (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schäden an Seerosen-Blättern*

Ich bin mir da noch nicht mal sicher....hab auch nur geraten....


----------



## Christine (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schäden an Seerosen-Blättern*

nein, eigentlich sind Weisstafeln weiße Papptafeln, die mit Leim und Lockstoffen bestrichen sind ähnlich wie Gelbtafeln. Ich kenne die aus dem Obstbau.


----------



## scholzi (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schäden an Seerosen-Blättern*

Hi Leute...
hab heut wieder ein Tipp eines Seerosenzüchters bekommen....
einfach Kalk(Brandkalk) über die Blätter streuen, das mag der Saubrietz überhaupt nicht..(Man muß halt nur auf seinen PH achten, also nicht übertreiben)ausprobiert hab ichs noch nicht!
@Christine...
Aber sowas kann ich ja nur im Gewächshaus anwenden........Am Teich würde ja alles was __ fliegen kann zu Tode kommen....Libelle und co.


----------



## Shiva88 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schäden an Seerosen-Blättern*

Hallo,
ich schieb mal das Thema nach oben, da anscheinend wieder die Zeit für Seerosenkäfer und co. gekommen ist.

Und hat mal jemand das mit dem Kalk ausprobiert?

LG


----------



## amselmeister (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schäden an Seerosen-Blättern*

ja würde mich auch interessieren ob jemand nun eine Methode rausgefunden hat die wirkt ausser alle Blätter entfernen


----------



## Teichlandschaft (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schäden an Seerosen-Blättern*

ich hatte das selbe Problem, Meine Lösung,

alle befallenen Blätter abmachen und vernichten. Seit 4 Wochen habe ich kein einziges Loch mehr in den neuen Blättern erkennen können. 

Von Kalk und ähnlichen Mittelchen halte ich nichts, weil sie die Teichchemie doch sehr beinflussen können und was den __ Käfer tötet, dass killt auch den Rest im Teich


----------



## amselmeister (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schäden an Seerosen-Blättern*

ja also heute habe ich die auch gesehen, mein Gott da war ja alles voll.
Da sind zwar Dutzend von den schwarzen die aussehen als seien die verkohlt aber da waren ganz viele von diesen anderen die aussahen wie auf dem Bild das ich hier laß.

Und als ich die zerdrückte kam was gelbes raus.

Naja habe viele weg gemacht und die Blätter fast alle weg gemacht die gelöchert sind.

Ich habe an 2 Blättern an der unterseite was entdeckt .
Das ist so Glibber so 8cm durchmesser mit gelben Punkten drin. Was ist das bzw von wem?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schäden an Seerosen-Blättern*



amselmeister schrieb:


> Ich habe an 2 Blättern an der unterseite was entdeckt .
> Das ist so Glibber so 8cm durchmesser mit gelben Punkten drin. Was ist das bzw von wem?



Hi Amselmeister,

vermutlich Schneckenlaich

MfG Frank


----------



## Teichlandschaft (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schäden an Seerosen-Blättern*

der Seerosenkäfer legt seine Eier auf der Oberfläche der Blätter ab. Dort findest du auch die schwarzen Larven. Die Larven sind je nach Entwicklungsstadium zw. 2mm bis 12mm lang und 1mm-4mm breit.
Die Eier sind etwa 0,4mm groß und werden in kleinen Haufen bis 5mm Durchmesser abgelegt. Die Farbe ist gelblich.

Also das was du da unter den Seerosenblättern siehst ist definitiv nix vom Seerosenkäfer-

Habe mal gelesen, dass es auch hilft die befallenen Seerosenblätter eine Woche unter Wasser zu drücken. Selber ausprobiert habe ich es nicht. Wie oben geschrieben habe ich die Radikalvariante genutzt.

mfg

Heiko


----------



## amselmeister (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schäden an Seerosen-Blättern*

so ein mist nun Fressen die auch meine Blüten alle an.
die kann ich auch abschneiden. Habe mal ein Foto gemacht. Sind die das?
Mein Teich ist ja noch kein , so dass ich da von allen Seiten relativ gut dran komme . aber trotzdem blöde arbeit das alles absuchen und zerdrücken.

Ich hoffe dass das was bringt. Ich habe so eine Teichzange und quetsche die dazwischen.
Aber ich frage mich wenn ich ein erfressenens Blatt habe aber ohne __ Käfer drauf warum soll ich die alle weg machen?


----------



## Teichlandschaft (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schäden an Seerosen-Blättern*

Also die __ Käfer sind es. 

Die angefressenen Blätter gehen eh ein und sterben ab. (es sei denn sie haben nur zwei drei kleine Löcher). ich habe alles was befallen und angefressen war abgeschnitten und vernichtet. zwei wochen später waren die neuen Blätter durch und die Seerose hat wieder in schönster Blüte gestanden. Das Absammeln war mir zu mühsam und zu Zeitaufwendig. Deshalb die Radikalkur.


----------



## zuza68 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schäden an Seerosen-Blättern*

Wir haben jetzt seit 3 Jahren diesen doofen __ Käfer und ich habs aufgegeben, die Käfer und Larven und Eier abzusammeln .. ich denk die sind wie Kakerlaken .. überleben selbst einen atomaren Angriff 

Das Blöde ist, meine Seerosen wachsen teilweise zwischen dem __ Schilf und im tiefen Wasser, da komm ich unmöglich ran .. grad eine Rose, die in Griffweite ist befreie ich von dem Zeugs .. es tut mir ja richtig weh zuzusehen was dieser Schädling anrichtet .. hoffte eigentlich dass er nach dem strengen Winter das Zeitliche gesegnet hat .. aber ... nix da ..

Liebe Grüße
susanne


----------



## dorfteich (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schäden an Seerosen-Blättern*

Hallo Steffen,
hast dir den __ Seerosenblattkäfer gefangen, wirf mal ein Netz, Bettbezug oder ähnliches über alle Blätter und beschwere das Ganze, so dass die Blätter für einige Stunden unter Wasser sind. Dann sterben die Viecher samt Larven ab, sind auf Luft angewiesen.
Du kannst aber auch alle Blätter einfach abschneiden und über den Hausmüll entsorgen.
Weil schön sind sie sowieso nicht mehr und die neuen wachsen schneller nach wenn keine alten Blätter zehren.

Liebe Grüße Martina


----------



## Nymphaion (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schäden an Seerosen-Blättern*

Inzwischen weiss ich, dass die erwachsenen __ Käfer im Gebüsch überwintern und erst im Frühling zum Teich zurückkehren. Dabei __ fliegen sie sehr niedrig über dem Boden, weniger als 1 m hoch. Wenn man zur Flugzeit ein dünnmaschiges Gemüsenetz zwischen Teich und Gebüsch spannt, bleiben die Käfer im Netz hängen und man kann sie absammeln. Damit hat man schon mal die 1. Generation beseitigt und den Befall gewaltig reduziert.


----------



## willi1954 (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schäden an Seerosen-Blättern*

was mich wundert, habe neben meinem Teich einen 8m langen Filtergraben, wo ebenfalls Seerosen wachsen.
Allerdings haben die keinerlei Befall vom __ Seerosenblattkäfer. Nur 1m von dieser entfernt, aber durch einen Damm getrennt im Hauptteich ist jede Pflanze befallen.
In meinen beiden Minis ausserhalb ist ebenso kein Befall zu verzeichnen.

LG Willi


----------

